# Who is getting ready for summer?!?!



## roadglide83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking back at my cut last year has me ready to get in shape again. I was about 240lbs here.


----------



## K1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like you're ready for summer...I'm ready for the next buffet:sEm_blush8:


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 19, 2018)

lol, uhhh, yea

Phenomenal job, roadglide! 

I'm not gonna look like that this year, but I'm trying to get in some kind of good shape before the end of summer. I'm way behind at this point. I usually can change my appearance pretty quick, or at least in the past, so not sure what to expect at this point. 

I'm usually about 1/4-1/2 of your veinage, lol. Right now I look like a sodium ball


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 20, 2018)

You look great. Very vascular.


----------



## anabolicraw (Mar 20, 2018)

Look solid. You did a good job.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 21, 2018)

roadglide83 said:


> Looking back at my cut last year has me ready to get in shape again. I was about 240lbs here.



Road, what does your show record look like? I'm guessing you have done very well.


----------



## pharmahgh (Mar 22, 2018)

look insane brother that vasculararity can only be achieved  by many many years of hitting it hard. Much respect


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 22, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Road, what does your show record look like? I'm guessing you have done very well.



I have only done a couple regional shows to be honest. I competed naturally back in 06 and did the natty thing till I was 30yrs old so really have only been on gear for maybe 4yrs. At this point in my life I’m to busy with work, school, family to compete again but I like to diet down to stage conditioning just to see where I am. Right now I’m around 240lbs at maybe 8% bodyfat and I’m on cruise dose but planning on starting a cycle soon for the summer.


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 22, 2018)

pharmahgh said:


> look insane brother that vasculararity can only be achieved  by many many years of hitting it hard. Much respect



Thanks!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 22, 2018)

roadglide83 said:


> I have only done a couple regional shows to be honest. I competed naturally back in 06 and did the natty thing till I was 30yrs old so really have only been on gear for maybe 4yrs. At this point in my life I’m to busy with work, school, family to compete again but I like to diet down to stage conditioning just to see where I am. Right now I’m around 240lbs at maybe 8% bodyfat and I’m on cruise dose but planning on starting a cycle soon for the summer.



Dude you look great! How tall are you?


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 22, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Dude you look great! How tall are you?



I am right around 6ft. I have long arms and legs so it’s always seemed a disadvantage with lifting compared to guys with shorter leverages. I think I would need to weight at least 240-250 on stage to look filled out.


----------



## kubes (Mar 23, 2018)

Looking great brother!


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 23, 2018)

kubes said:


> Looking great brother!



Thanks man!!


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 23, 2018)

Dude you look great, "insanes veins"


----------



## concreter (Mar 24, 2018)

Add in some Peanut butter....Your Gonna scare the Ladys....lol


----------



## pjk1969 (Mar 24, 2018)

how old are you? i thought u were in yr 20s and i see ur over 30. that condition is damn impressive!


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 30, 2018)

pjk1969 said:


> how old are you? i thought u were in yr 20s and i see ur over 30. that condition is damn impressive!



I’m 35....been doing this a long time now. Around 29 I started getting more serious and adding in gear.


----------



## SURGE (Apr 1, 2018)

roadglide83 said:


> I am right around 6ft. I have long arms and legs so it’s always seemed a disadvantage with lifting compared to guys with shorter leverages. I think I would need to weight at least 240-250 on stage to look filled out.



For having long legs they look very impressive. The veins are alone are crazy impressive! You look great in your pics and I am sure this summer will be no different.


----------



## roadglide83 (Apr 2, 2018)

SURGE said:


> For having long legs they look very impressive. The veins are alone are crazy impressive! You look great in your pics and I am sure this summer will be no different.



Thanks!! And yes I have super long legs and arms. I wear a 36” length jeans and they are deff not long on me and my arms are so long it’s always been a struggle on pressing movements.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 15, 2018)

holy shit that vein in your chest looks wicked af! nice job dude.. I've never been even close to being that ripped.


----------



## odin (Apr 24, 2018)

Great pic. I am getting ready for summer myself now. I suppose I am always getting ready for something and prefer to stay lean most of the year. I did let myself go so after a quick diet I will be starting my summer cycle.


----------

